# Yellow vaginal discharge



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

So here's my dilema:
My nigerian doe began acting strangely about four days ago. It started with a decrease in appetite, her ears were down, her bowel movements were ether clumped (as opposed to the normal raisin droplets) and she appeared to be breathing heavily and occasionally moaning. We had thought this doe to be bred but she never developed even the tiniest of udders as our other girls did. No temperature, heart rate within normal limits. But her ears were down. I have been watching her closely over the last couple of days and her appetite has returned and she appears to be getting better. However now, she is having a significant amount of thick yellow discharge from we vaginal area.... Any thoughts from the caprine lovers out there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow!! My guess should be a infection but no temp so that's a little confusing. I hope someone here has a better idea but if not I would think about a vet and if that's something you can't do then if she was mine I would start hitting her with pen. Its nasty I know but have you smelled the discharge??? If any off smell at all go for that penicillin.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

If she were bred, any clue when she would have been due?


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

She was in with the buck for one month mid feb to mid march would be her due time 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

Jessica, I did try to smell it. No foul odor, just an odd thick sticky consistency. If she were pregnant would a dose of penicillin affect the kids at all? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You are mid feb now. She may be getting ready to kid. If there is no foul odor I'd say its predelivery goo. 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If she is bred, could be early labor signs...setting babies setup and so forth..if she didnt take I would think she was in heat. 

I wouldnt give antibioitcs with out cause...unless she has a fever...or other signs of illness like runny nose and eyes, coughing, off feed, lethargic ...ect...


----------

